# Windows 10 PC bootet nach drücken von Tastatur?!



## Ananas! (30. April 2016)

*Windows 10 PC bootet nach drücken von Tastatur?!*

Hi
seit heute bootet mein PC mit windows 10 pro 64 bit auf einmal wenn ich nur eine Taste auf der Tastatur drücke. Ich schalte den PC aus indem ich auf Herunterfahren klicke.
Als ich sonst auf die Tastatur (Microsoft Sidewinder X4) gedrückt habe, hat nur kurz eine LED geleuchtet und ging wieder aus. Aber jetzt fährt der PC einfach hoch.
Im UEFI hab ich auch nichts umgestellt, dass der PC mit drücken einer Taste startet. Dazu hier das Foto:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im gerätemanager ist die option bei maus und tastatur auch deaktiviert bzw gar nicht auswählbar weil ausgegraut: "gerät kann den computer aus dem ruhezustand aktivieren"
Hat windows ein neues Update rausgebracht oder warum ist das so?
Wie kann ich das deaktivieren (ohne immer mit Shift auf Herunterfahren zu klicken, sodass es komplett herunterfährt). Vor paar Tagen ging doch auch alles gut.

mfg, Ananas!

EDIT: das hat mit dem schnellstart zu tun. wenn ich windows mit shift herunterfahren komplett herunterfahre passiert und leuchtet auch nichts wenn ich auf die tatstatur oder die maus drücke.
kann man die maus und tastatur abstellen beim schnellstart und den schnellstart gleichzeitig beibehalten?


----------



## The_Veggie (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Windows 10 PC bootet nach drücken von Tastatur?!*

Hast du irgendwas im BIOS geändert?


----------



## Guru4GPU (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Windows 10 PC bootet nach drücken von Tastatur?!*

Stell doch mal das "RTC Power Alarm On" aus


----------



## Ananas! (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Windows 10 PC bootet nach drücken von Tastatur?!*



Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Stell doch mal das "RTC Power Alarm On" aus


hat nichts gebracht


----------



## -Shorty- (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Windows 10 PC bootet nach drücken von Tastatur?!*

Such mal in der Systemsteuerung nach den Energieoptionen, dort wählst du: "Auswählen was beim drücken von Netzschaltern passieren soll".

Auf dieser Seite weiter unten findest du dann "Einstellungen für das Herunterfahren", dort entfernst du den Haken bei Schnellstart aktivieren.
(Um das zu ändern vorher die Berechtigung holen, auf der Seite ganz oben auf "Einige Einstellungen sind momentan nicht verfügbar" klicken     )

Dann fährt dein PC auch wieder normal runter und startet nicht erst nochmal halb durch um dann auf halber Strecke auszugehen. 
So groß ist der Gewinn eines vorgeladenen Bios auch nicht (bei mir). So ungefähr das macht diese Fast Boot Option & eben auf Tastendruck durch zu starten.

Probier mal. War bei mir die Lösung.

Edit: Ups, haste ja schon. 

Meines Wissens lässt sich die Fast Boot Option nicht weiter konfigurieren. Also An oder Aus, fertig.


----------



## The_Veggie (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Windows 10 PC bootet nach drücken von Tastatur?!*

Bei mir gibt es so eine Schnellstartoption auch im UEFI, schau mal da


----------

